# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear fm με blf278

## lasenios

Καλησπέρα
εχω ενα ολοκαινουργιο 150 βαττ λινεαρ με το blf 278 στα 28 βολτ
ειναι η δευτερη φορα ου καιει το τρνζιστορ χωρις να χει δουλέψει.
δεν κατεχω πολλα..και ηθεα να ρωτησω.
1. το 278 πως δουλευει στα 28 βολτ?...ξερω οτι ειναι για 48 βολτ.
2.πως γινεται να θελει 1 βαττ οδηγηση? ..ξερω οτι συνηθως δουελυει με 4-5 βαττ
3.(για να βρω τη φταιει καιω τα vlf σαν τσιγαρα)με βαση τα παραπανω δεδομένα τι ταση χρειαζεται στην εισοδο του?..ξερω οτι στα 48 βολτ θελει 2.7 βολτ
αυτα....

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sigmacom

Είναι πράγματι 50V, την πόλωση θα την ρυθμίσεις έτσι ώστε να τραβάς 100mA ρεύμα στο κάθε Drain του τρανζίστορ (2 Drain - 100mA έκαστο). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το gain είναι ~22dB που σημαίνει ότι θα πάρεις τα 150W με 1W είσοδο. 

Με 4-5W είσοδο και την ίδια πόλωση, την ίδια τάση τροφοδοσίας, θα πάρεις 400+ watt στην έξοδο. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν θα τα αντέξει η πλακέτα σου.

----------


## lasenios

Συγνωμη αλλά ειμαι ψιλοασχετος//
ποσα βολτ πρεπει να χω στην πολωση?
με δεδομενο οτι το ειναι 28 βολτ το τροφοδοτικο...
και εαν καταλβα καλα...εαν υποτεθει οτι η παλκετα αντεξει μπορει με παραπανω οδηγηση να βγαλει παραπανω βαττ?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## sigmacom

Μην βασίζεσαι στην τάση της πόλωσης που φτάνει στο Gate του BLF. Πρέπει βλέπεις το ρεύμα του Drain ώστε παίζοντας την τάση της πόλωσης να έχεις 100mA στο καθένα Drain (συμμετρία).

----------


## a14

το ακόλουθο έντυπο γράφει για ρύθμιση τάσεως. 

http://www.elenos.com/fileuser/downl...%20replace.pdf

----------


## sigmacom

Αν είναι με ΕΝΑ τρίμμερ η ρύθμιση της πόλωσης, τότε μπορείς να βασιστείς στην τάση. Αν είναι με ξεχωριστά δικτυώματα πολώσεων (ΔΥΟ τρίμμερ) και θέλετε να έχετε ήσυχο το κεφάλι σας, ρυθμίστε το κάθε τρίμερ ώστε να παίρνετε 100mA ρεύμα στο κάθε Drain. 

Ποτέ δεν θα εμπιστευόμουνα ότι δυο τρανζίστορ είναι πανομοιότυπα για να βασιστώ στην τάση πόλωσης. Θα ήθελα να δω το ρεύμα του Drain, αφού αυτό καθορίζει την τάξη λειτουργίας και την γραμμικότητα του κυκλώματος. 

Τώρα ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος, ας κάνει αυτό που νομίζει καλύτερο.  :Smile:

----------


## lasenios

ωραια ευχαριστώ νομιζω βρεθηκε ακρη..
παντως στο συγκεκριμένο θεματακι..που εχουμε blf 278 στα 28βολτ...σιγουρα θα χρειαζεται παραπανω απο 2, ... βολτ για να οδηγηθεί ετσι δεν είναι?

----------


## LASER1008

> ωραια ευχαριστώ νομιζω βρεθηκε ακρη..
> παντως στο συγκεκριμένο θεματακι..που εχουμε blf 278 στα 28βολτ...σιγουρα θα χρειαζεται παραπανω απο 2, ... βολτ για να οδηγηθεί ετσι δεν είναι?



φιλε μου εγω εχω ενα τετοιο λινεαρ το χω παρει απο το δελληγιαννη
μια φορα εκανα τη βλακεια και του ανεβασα να βολτ απο 2,3μαξ
που μου ειχε πει ο δελληγιαννης σε 4.5 και το καψα!!
τωρα το χω και δουλευει με 50βολτ ακριβος και με 3βατ οδηγηση μου δεινει 320βατ με πολυ καλη γεφυρα ακριβειας!! δεν ξερω ποσα αμπερ δεν τα χω μετρησει ποτε! οταν του ανεβαζω στα 4βατ οδηγηση περναει τα 380βατ και εκει σταματαω γιατι φοβαμαι μην καει!το δικο σου τωρα πως γινεται να ειναι 28βολτο και μονο 150βατ δεν ξερω μηπως πρεπει να κοιταξεις το κυκλωμα σου απο την αρχη? σε οτι μπορω να βοηθησω εδω θα ειμαι φιλε!

----------


## dimitrisg

To BLF278 δουλεύει κανονικά στα 48V αλλά μπορεί να δουλέψει με χαμηλότερη τάση βγάζοντας απλά λιγότερη ισχύ. Πρέπει όμως το τροφοδοτικό να είναι με σταθεροποιημένη τάση γιατί η παραμικρή διακύμανση της τάσης το καταστρέφει σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου, το ξέρω εκ πείρας!!

----------


## sv6hmn

καλημερα .ποσο κοστιζει το τρανζιστορ BLF278 μπορει καποιος να μου πει

----------


## kostas2005

Καλησπερα , To BLF278   με 48v ποσα Αμπερ  τροφοδοτικο θελει κανονικα  για να βγαλει 300W?   και που μπορω να βρω?   ευχαριστω

----------


## a14

Στα εργοστασιακά μηχανήματα που είναι για λειτουργία 24h το εικοσιτετράωρο επιλέγουν για κάθε blf 278 παλμοτροφοδοτικό κυρίως meanwell 600 W 48v.Aυτό υπάρχει σε καταστήματα του χώρου ακόμα και σε internet shops.

----------


## amiga

Έτσι!!!!

----------


## sw9ofo

12A 48V τροφοδοτικό απαιτεί μια μονάδα με ενα BLF278

Τωρα να σου πώ γιατι εχεις 28V τροφοδοτικό;

Μάλλον γιατι παλιά ειχε BLF 248 που ειναι 28V 300W transistor
και κάηκε και βαλαν σαν πιό φθηνο το 278 αλλά ολα πιά ειναι λάθος 
Z-j εισόδου, Z-j εξόδου, χαρακτηριστικές ενισχυσης, όλα

δυστυχώς το 248 ειναι 2 φορές ακριβότερο

----------


## studio52

το blf 278 θελει 48 βολτ και ρευμα απο 8 μεχρι 9.5 αμπερ και στην εξοδο αποδιδει 300 βατ .Κανει για linear τοσο στα am οσο και για τα fm  . το τροφοδοτικο να ειναι σταθεροποιημενο 48 βολτ στα 12 αμπερ ειτε παλμοτροφοδοτικο ειτε το κλασικο με μετασχηματιστη .  παλμοτροφοδοτικα βρηκα απο την MEGATEK η απο τον 741 ΜΑΝΙΑΤΗΣ απο θεσσαλονικη

----------

